# The Best Plant Book?



## okia42 (Apr 25, 2007)

Looking for the best plant encyclopedia out there. Does anybody have any suggestions.
Thanks in advance


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Kasselmann's Aquarium Plants is the book if you're looking for a encyclopedia of plants listings, their background, and discussions of growing conditons in both emersed and submersed culture.

-John N.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I second John's recommendation.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I 3rd that recommendation.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

That is certainly the most extensive one. If you want a much lighter one, Aquarium plants manual gives you information on the most common plants in an inexpensive paperback. There is also a mini encyclopedia of aquarium plants by Peter Hiscock put out by Barrons that is pretty good. It even has HC in it!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

This is another good one:

Aquarium Plants: The Practical Guide (Hardcover) 
by Pabloo Tepoot (Author), Ian Tepoot (Editor), Judy Leiby (Illustrator) 
http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Plan...0352607?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1176315280&sr=1-8


----------

